# Poppler

## spillo

Ciao a tutti, quando tento di emergere world mi vengono segnati da installare anche dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7 e virtual/poppler-0.10.7, incontro però un conflitto:

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-0.10.7  0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~app-text/poppler-0.12.3[cairo] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-glib-0.12.3-r2', 'nomerge')

    app-text/poppler required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge')
```

Ho fatto un po' di prove, ma non ne vengo a capo, questo da quando ho installato evince 2.28...

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Jan 2010 00:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apache2 avahi berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emerald fbcondecor ffmpeg fortran gdbm gdm gif glibc-omitf gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg lm_sensor mad midi mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode vorbis wma xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Idee?

----------

## Onip

smaschera virtual/poppler-0.12.3-r1

----------

## ago

di solito quando ho blocchi la prima cosa che faccio è rimuovere il tutto, installare quello che devo e lanciare un aggiornamento completo... e fin ora ho sempre risolto...cmq ti ricordo che puoi usare anche:

```
-march=core2
```

 e/o 

```
-march=native
```

 in più 

```
-fomit-frame-pointer
```

 è già incluso in 

```
-O
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  in più 
> 
> ```
> -fomit-frame-pointer
> ```
> ...

  Non mi risulta affatto tale inclusione  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

fatti una bella lettura qui

----------

## spillo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> smaschera virtual/poppler-0.12.3-r1

 effettivamente parrebbe andare... e dire che ne avevo provati tanti di pacchetti... poppler lo odio...

@ago88: sì anche io di solito risolvo così, infatti avevo provato, ma poppler comprende tanti di quei pacchetti che sono andato in confusione... comunque passando  -march=core2 cambierebbe qualcosa? l'ottimizzazione rimarrebbe tale?

----------

## ago

beh dai un occhiata qui ma se devi cambiare meglio native  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *spillo wrote:*   

> ma poppler comprende tanti di quei pacchetti che sono andato in confusione...

 

con la versione che hai installato i dev sono ritornati ad un pacchetto unico, rispetto allo split che c'era prima. per questo motivo i blocchi e l'installazione dei vari virtual/*.

----------

## mrfree

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> fatti una bella lettura qui

 

è vero nel caso specifico (x86-64) ma non in generale come indicato tra l'altro nella guida che hai linkato, sarà che io sono ancora su x86  :Wink: 

----------

